

Apple closes as most valuable company - ashishgandhi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briancaulfield/2011/08/10/as-stock-market-burns-apple-most-valuable-company-in-it/

======
pyre

      > iPods start at just $49. That’s less than a tank of gas. No
      > wonder Apple is more valuable than Exxon Mobil right
      > now.
    

What? Over the course of time that someone will own that iPod, they will most
likely purchase _multiple_ tanks of gas. Also, just because iPods are cheap
doesn't mean that people will start buying them in bulk (or using them as a
substitute for tanks of gas for that matter).

"Why buy a tank of gas, when I could get two iPods for the same price?"

------
reso
I am constantly unimpressed with the quality of writing on Forbes. Its like
The Economist written by highschoolers.

